# Help me identify this "tractor"



## xplate (Dec 4, 2011)

I posted this in the beginners forum, but after 100 views, no response. I'm sure one of you "old pros" will know.

On the attached video link, at about the 17 second mark, a little ORANGE yard "tractor" passes by pulling a load of what looks like cross ties. Does anyone know what what company makes this and if they are still available? Has anyone seen if for sale recently?
Thanks in advance for your help
RayG
NOLA 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWnJ...ure=g-vrec


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that is home-made. 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There seems to be responses on the same question you posted in the beginners forum, and one is the answer. 

Greg


----------



## xplate (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! KRS figured it out for me. Now the hunt is to find one. 
RayG
NOLA 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Toney (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,

this tractor is available at http://www.fgb-berlin.de

Here the pic:

http://fgb-berlin.de/components/com.../product/e30be1c9c1349fce49a94e265c785b14.jpg

Hope that helps

Toney


----------



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

I'm trying to build this model. The originals are made ​​of wood and sheets of plasticard. 
From these I have made ​​molds of silicone rubber where I casting resin. 



















The final result is this 










These are the first test of paint 












```

```


----------



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

I have made a new cabin, closer and more faithful to the original and is made of resin in one piece since the demand model from some of my friends. 









By flyfabio 

I have reduced the distance of the wheels for haven't problems on the R1 curves. 
I used an economic engine with a low 1:60 and the ring to move the wheel. The motor can be positioned in the cabin or under the plate.











By flyfabio 

The model completed with all resin parts. 









By flyfabio


----------



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

.
http://profile.imageshack.us/user/flyfabio


----------



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

After much hard work I finished the kit for the tractor. These are the pieces that compose it, is still missing the control panel that hides the engine moved into the cabin. 









By flyfabio at 2012-07-02 









By flyfabio at 2012-07-02 









By flyfabio at 2012-07-02


----------



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

First production nearly complete, missing the electronics to handle the lights and some accessories, chains, handrails etc.. 
That blue is badly out of the mold with bubbling the version that will be very worn and aged with rust and more.


----------



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

The first tractor over. 









By flyfabio1 at 2012-08-20









By flyfabio1 at 2012-08-20










By flyfabio1 at 2012-08-20


A video test for the behavior of exchange curve counterbend R1. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HKshwn_peI&list=UUaBR7Eun1Ad17aak3zyjp3w&index=1&feature=plcp


----------

